# Chesnut downed 68 hot dogs!



## Jer723 (Jul 4, 2009)

i dont know about you guys but i love watching the nathans hot dog eating contest, joey chesnut gave the us a 3 - peat! the title is back in the usa! 
god bless america, and god bless whoever came up with professional eating competitions! lol :cheers


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 4, 2009)

I doubt I could eat 8!!!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jul 4, 2009)

yeah i watched it, it was great! that man can eat!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 5, 2009)

wow thats alot of hot dogs... I couldnt even eat 1 hotdog. im a steak & potatos guy lol


----------



## latshki (Jul 5, 2009)

i would hate to be within a one mile radius of the bathrooms those guys used


----------

